# التحكم بسرعة محركات الdc بواسطة تقنية PWM باستخدام الmicrocontroler



## virous (7 أغسطس 2007)

البرنامج المستخدم proteus 7.1sp2


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

تحية طيبة .

دائما الفايروس يتلف البيانات لكنك هنا تبني وتنجز المهمات .

شكرا جزيلا وننتظر المزيد والجديد .

تسلم وما قصرت .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## وليد العبودي (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## أسد الرحمن (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد المنصور (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرًا.


----------



## أحمد المنصور (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرًا.


----------



## elbarmoh (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااخى عمر وادعو الى الله ان يقويك وينير بصيرتك الف شكر


----------



## elbarmoh (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااخى وادعو الى الله ان يقويك وينير بصيرتك الف شكر


----------



## elbarmoh (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااخى وادعو الى الله ان يقويك وينير بصيرتك الف شكر


----------



## albahri (6 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله جير


----------



## م.اسامة (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا,و ليتك تضع ملف برنامج المحاكاة نفسه لزيادة الفائدة


----------



## سلام هاشم (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## sayedkingdom (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------

